# Cornish Game Hens on UDS



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a repost.

I had company for New Years... so I decided to smoke some cornish game hens on my drum smoker...

I brined the birds overnight in a mixture of water, kosher salt, cracked black pepper, onion, garlic, red pepper flakes and bay leaves....




Sliced smoked sausage to place under the skin....




Rubbed the birds with butter and sprinkled with kosher salt and cracked black pepper....



Fired up my drum smoker with a bit of apple and olive wood....




I added some twice baked potatoes after about an hour and a half...



Since it was new years day.... I made some hoppin' john with black eyed peas.....





The hoppin' john.....



The apple/olive smoked game hen with twiced baked potato, hoppin' john, creamy cucumbers and salad.....





I like the added moisture of the smoked sausage under the skin....







Thank you for checking out my Cornish Game Hen smoke.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2009)

I still love that first shot, Jeanie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for reposting this.


----------



## grothe (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to see this reposted! Truely a work of art


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Dawn and Gene! I thought someone might want to try the sausage under the skin idea sometime.  :)


----------



## cman95 (Feb 17, 2009)

Once again.....another masterpiece.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 17, 2009)

Best Cornish hen I've seen!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Wayne and Keith...thank you!


----------



## rickw (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job Jeanie, the food looks great.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Rick! I sure like your avatar...nice looking drum. :)


----------



## pignit (Feb 17, 2009)

*Still Shweeeeeeet!*
*One of my favorite posts! *


----------



## alx (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for re-post.What is olive wood like to smoke with.


----------



## uncle-honky (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my Cowgirl...show some mercy... I'm a droolin' on me keyboard. Your Cornish hens and rice look so good! Great smoke I love Olive also.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you Dave, ALX and Uncle Honky! I appreciate it. :)

ALX, olive is really mild, almost reminds me of an apple wood.

Uncle Honky, I like olive too. :) It's good with bacon wrapped shrimp too.


----------



## alx (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks again.I will look for some olive wood.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

You're welcome ALX! I got mine at an Academy sporting goods store.


----------



## cruizer (Feb 18, 2009)

Great looking smoke! Tell me more about the hoppin John please looks great. It all looks great!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Cruizer!
Here's a link to my hoppin' john recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21581


I really like the stuff. lol


----------



## dave958 (Feb 18, 2009)

It all looks so good but like the bird in the hot tub   lololol   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

lol Dave....thanks!!
Did you ever check out my hot tub hens?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22597

I like to play with my food.


----------



## oleolson (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll have to try this one too.  It's been years since I've had cornish game hens.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Those game hens are some of my favorites Ole.. I like the sausage under the skin. sure adds a lot of flavor. :)


----------



## oleolson (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya, that's a pretty good idea!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Ole, I've used sausage with turkey and chickens too... Even used some hot spicy sausage the other day. Makes it interesting.


----------



## oleolson (Feb 24, 2009)

Sweet!  If I have time this weekend and give it a try I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Great Ole...hope it works out for you!


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

Yummy yummy yummy!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 24, 2009)

That 1 hen looks like me on my last cruise
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks Jeanie, 10 lbs in 5 minutes


----------

